
China’s digital dictatorship - t23
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21711904-worrying-experiments-new-form-social-control-chinas-digital-dictatorship
======
mobitar
I've read recently that WeChat has been "ghosting" words that the Chinese
government doesn't want citizens viewing. Meaning, if it was on the blocked
list, WeChat would just not deliver that message in its entirety.

[http://citizenlab.org/2016/11/wechat-china-censorship-one-
ap...](http://citizenlab.org/2016/11/wechat-china-censorship-one-app-two-
systems/)

~~~
mobitar
P.S we're not far from something like that in the U.S. Private companies
collude with the govt far too often, while private companies collude with
their servers against their own users at an even greater degree. See recent
Evernote privacy policy overreach. I'm in the early stages of building an open
protocol for encryption and ownership of notes. Would love any feedback. See
[https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org).

------
gus_massa
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13201926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13201926)
(152 points, 1 day ago, 196 comments)

